# Diving in Malaysia



## wavelength72 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm flying into Kuala Lumpur on the 18th of June, and I'd like to take the PADI open water certificate. I've never been to Malaysia before, and I have a budget of about $1000 for this, but I'd like to spend less if possible.

I was wondering if anyone familiar with the area, or someone who's taken a PADI cert in Malaysia, could give some recommendations or links to other peoples experience. After the four day certification, I'm probably going to head up into Thailand for a few weeks.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

wavelength72 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm flying into Kuala Lumpur on the 18th of June, and I'd like to take the PADI open water certificate. I've never been to Malaysia before, and I have a budget of about $1000 for this, but I'd like to spend less if possible.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone familiar with the area, or someone who's taken a PADI cert in Malaysia, could give some recommendations or links to other peoples experience. After the four day certification, I'm probably going to head up into Thailand for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Greetings and welcome to the forum. Looks as if the Malaysia page is a bit slow at the moment. Hopefully you will be able to get the information you are looking for..


----------



## wavelength72 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the message. I hope to, but if I don't, I could always do Thailand...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

wavelength72 said:


> Thanks for the message. I hope to, but if I don't, I could always do Thailand...


Yea, Thailand is a little busier. With the change of government in Thailand that page was quiet for a time and is doing better now.Thailand and even Vietnam are starting to be more popular for retirement than before.
I've lived here in the Philippines for 12 years now and even this country is one of the major retirement destinations.
Mexico is attracting a lot of expats from other countries as is Belize and Columbia. Many places to choose from and just takes time to find the right one.


Jet


----------

